# Need help regarding ACS assessment



## Chennaite (Feb 19, 2012)

Hi All,

I have applied for ACS assessment As “Analyst Programmer”

These are the details I have provided

I have done Electronics and communication in Bangalore University.

From 1997 – 2006 worked on roles related to “Analyst Programmer”
From 2007- 2008 worked as 2nd level production Support
From 2008 – till date Working as Project Manager

(All overseas experience only)

My employment history is like this
Nov 1997 – Feb 1999 – Company1
March 1999 – Aug 1999 – Company2
Aug 1999 – Mar 2000 – Company3
Apr 2000 – Jan 2003 – Company4
Jan 2003 – Jun 2005 – Company5
Jun 2005 – Sep 2011 – Company6
Sep 2011 – Till date – Company7

For all the above company I have provided the appointment letter and relieving letters as employment proof.
For company6 I also provided a bonafide certificate they issued in March 2011.

Company 1- 3 I am unable to trace or establish any contact to get the reference letter.
Company4 is closed though it was once publicly traded company and was one of the top 5 software exporter in India then.
Company5 Has been acquired / Merged multiple time with other companies. 

Now the ACS has asked me to provide a reference letters for all the companies but for Company6.

I Have approached my current employer Company7 They have agreed to provide one.
Company 7 – the new entity has agreed to look into and has said they will try to provide a reference letter.

Now here are my queries.
-	Will I be assessed as “Analyst Programmer” based on my Roles and Responsibilities I have provided? (Though I have played Project Manager Role from 2008 and Production Support from 2006-2008)
-	Will ACS consider a Gap in company6 since the bonafide certificate was issued on March 2011 while I left the company on Sep 2011? ( Though ACS has not requested for any Reference for Company6 in their mail to me)
-	Even if I am +vely assessed by ACS will I be able to get 15 point for my experience for Analyst Programmer? (Since I have been playing Project Manager Role for very long)
Apologies for this long mail.

Thank you in advance for the support
Chennaite


----------



## Chennaite (Feb 19, 2012)

Anybody pls provide your valuable inputs….


----------



## rinkesh.sawhney (Jan 30, 2012)

hi,

I want to claim points for partner skills, however the job code for Software tester is in SOL2.
Will i get points if i get skill assessment done?


Thanks,
Rinkesh.


----------



## dreamaus (Nov 12, 2011)

Chennaite said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have applied for ACS assessment As “Analyst Programmer”
> 
> ...


1. You will be assessed as AP for the period you worked on that role.
2. company6 should be fine because relieving letter says when u actually quit
3. it depends again on how ACS takes your work exp in each company. they will anyways list against each company on how many months you have been assessed. 

u have enough exp still r u running short of 65?


----------



## dreamaus (Nov 12, 2011)

rinkesh.sawhney said:


> hi,
> 
> I want to claim points for partner skills, however the job code for Software tester is in SOL2.
> Will i get points if i get skill assessment done?
> ...


I think if your job code is in either sol1 or 2 it should be ok as long as acs outcome is +ve.


----------



## Chennaite (Feb 19, 2012)

Hi Dreamaus,

Thank you for the inputs. I have got the +ve assessment. 
Below are the details about my experience they have considered.

Your Skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261311 (Analyst Programmer) of the ANZSCO Code.

Dates	: 11/97 - 02/99	(0 Years 0 Months)
Position	: Software Engineer - Not assessable due to insufficient Detail
Employer	: Company1
Country	: India

Dates	: 3/99 - 08/99	(0 Years 0 Months)
Position	: Senior Programmer - Not assessable due to insufficient Detail
Employer	: Company2
Country	: India

Dates	: 8/99 - 04/00	(0 Years 8 Months)
Position	: Senior Programmer
Employer	: Company3
Country	: India

Dates	: 4/00 - 01/03	(2 Years 9 Months)
Position	: Systems Analyst
Employer	: Company4
Country	: India

Dates	: 1/03 - 06/05	(2 Years 5 Months)
Position	: Project Leader
Employer	: Company5
Country	: India

Dates	: 06/05 - 05/11	(5 Years 11 Months)
Position	: Assistant Project Manager
Employer	: Company6
Country	: India

Dates	: 09/11 - 03/12	(0 Years 0 Months)
Position	: Project Manager - Not assessable due to insufficient Detail
Employer	: Company7(Current Employer)
Country	: India

I have couple of queries now.

1. Based on the above assessment, will I get the 20 points for 8+ years of experience in the the nominated skill from past 10 Years.
2. Will I qualify for the recent work experience - “ Should have been employed for 12 months in past 24 months in the nominated or any skill in the SOL”.

Thanks in advance for the support extended.


Thanks and Regards
Chennaite


----------



## Chennaite (Feb 19, 2012)

Not sure why they have only considred only till "May 2011" in my previous organization, though I have worked till Sep 2011.

Regarding the years of experience - My understanding is that what ever your role or designation, if your roles and responsibilities are in line with the "Analyst programmer" then they seem to consider. You may perform other additional roles & responsibilities too, but they are not intrested in those seems they look for the roles & responsibilities for "Analyst Programmer" and if you have performed those they seem to consider.

Correct me if my understaning is not correct.

Regards
Chennaite


----------



## dreamaus (Nov 12, 2011)

1. Yes if you add up the experience they took into consideration you will get points for 8 years.
2. Yes as you have worked on some occupation in last 12 months in 2 years you will not have any issues.
Quickly go for IELTS or if you have it already go for 175 or 176 immediately.


----------



## Chennaite (Feb 19, 2012)

dreamaus said:


> 1. Yes if you add up the experience they took into consideration you will get points for 8 years.
> 2. Yes as you have worked on some occupation in last 12 months in 2 years you will not have any issues.
> Quickly go for IELTS or if you have it already go for 175 or 176 immediately.


Hi Dreamaus,
Thanks for the quick reply. I have booked for IELTS on 9th June 2012. Once done will go for the 175.
Thanks once again, will keep posting updates in this thread so that other can benifit from my exp.

Regards
Chennaite


----------



## Chennaite (Feb 19, 2012)

One more thing they have considered my qualification of "B.E Electronics and Communication" to be comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with Major in computing.

/Chennaite


----------



## dreamaus (Nov 12, 2011)

Not sure why you delayed your IELTS. You should have had it ideally so that you are ready for by now


----------



## Chennaite (Feb 19, 2012)

dreamaus said:


> Not sure why you delayed your IELTS. You should have had it ideally so that you are ready for by now


Hi,
I have got favorable IELTS score(7.5 in each module, 7.5 Overall). That helps me to get the required 65 points :clap2:.

Now my only concern is if I can go ahead and apply for 175 Visa with the existing +ve assessment I have or should I wait for review results from ACS for the recent work experience criteria :confused2:.

Regards


----------



## korbie (Jun 6, 2012)

*Doc's u Submitted*

hey chennaite jus was goin through ur below post and would require a lill bit of info from ur end here..
As i see below that you have quite a lot of exp n wud like 2 know for the ones were ACS has accepted your exp in the respective domains wat were the substantial proofs you provided like offer letter,exp letter n payslips or along with that SD n reference letters too or just the first three (offer letter,exp letter n payslips)were accepted by them???

Appreciate ur response 




Chennaite said:


> Hi Dreamaus,
> 
> Thank you for the inputs. I have got the +ve assessment.
> Below are the details about my experience they have considered.
> ...


----------



## borntobeaussie (Nov 30, 2011)

Hi,I think the requirement is that to cliam points, both of ur skill should be in the same SOL list.This is the requirement for claiming points, quoting from the Australia point test document:-

Partner skills
Five points can also be claimed for those where the primary applicant’s partner satisfies the threshold criteria for a visa.
To claim partner points the primary applicant’s partner will need to meet the following criteria:
•be included on the same visa application as the primary applicant
•not be an Australian permanent resident or citizen
•be less than 50 years old at the time of application
•nominate an occupation on the same SOL as the primary applicant, and be assessed by the relevant assessing authority as having suitable skills for the occupation
•have competent English
•have been employed in a skilled occupation for at least 12 months in the 24 months before the application is lodged, or completed the Australian Study Requirement.



dreamaus said:


> I think if your job code is in either sol1 or 2 it should be ok as long as acs outcome is +ve.


----------



## borntobeaussie (Nov 30, 2011)

Hi Chennaite,

Please be careful while sending documents for employment to ACS. They will require ur exp letter along with the role description for each company. Otherwise, they will just mark the company and exp as data insufficient which would lead to loss of number of years of exp. In case u are claiming points for exp, make sure u arrange for letter from employer or a statuatory declaration from an ex colleague along with his business card. Make sure u provide all other documents like payslips, offer letter, increment letter etc.
I saw a colleague of mine getting only 2.5 years approved out of his solid 7 years of exp coz he just send in the relieving letter and offer letter.He wasn't even asked for this documents.


korbie said:


> hey chennaite jus was goin through ur below post and would require a lill bit of info from ur end here..
> As i see below that you have quite a lot of exp n wud like 2 know for the ones were ACS has accepted your exp in the respective domains wat were the substantial proofs you provided like offer letter,exp letter n payslips or along with that SD n reference letters too or just the first three (offer letter,exp letter n payslips)were accepted by them???
> 
> Appreciate ur response


----------



## Chennaite (Feb 19, 2012)

borntobeaussie said:


> Hi Chennaite,
> 
> Please be careful while sending documents for employment to ACS. They will require ur exp letter along with the role description for each company. Otherwise, they will just mark the company and exp as data insufficient which would lead to loss of number of years of exp. In case u are claiming points for exp, make sure u arrange for letter from employer or a statuatory declaration from an ex colleague along with his business card. Make sure u provide all other documents like payslips, offer letter, increment letter etc.
> I saw a colleague of mine getting only 2.5 years approved out of his solid 7 years of exp coz he just send in the relieving letter and offer letter.He wasn't even asked for this documents.


Hi, They are not even considering the experience letter, they want a reference letter with your roles and responsibilities else they isnore the experience. In my case for one organization I got reference letter with no R&R and ACS ignored that experience.


----------



## borntobeaussie (Nov 30, 2011)

Yes, same happened with my colleague. I can apply for ACS next year coz I need 6 years of exp for RPL. But I am collecting experience letter with detailed roles from my previous company now. Fortunately I just have one previous company and I can do that. Acs does this to ensure that people working in other roles like admin, PMO etc, cannot claim to have ICT exp.technically for ICT Skilled person should be skilled in ICT technologies. So a person working as a secretary to a manager will not have ICT exp but he/she will have the same certificate from say Wipro/TCS/etc etc. So practically that person should do an assessment from Vetassess and not ACS.


Chennaite said:


> Hi, They are not even considering the experience letter, they want a reference letter with your roles and responsibilities else they isnore the experience. In my case for one organization I got reference letter with no R&R and ACS ignored that experience.


----------



## ZII (Jun 21, 2012)

Hi, 

I had a few queries too. I am new to this forum but have been reading through other similar posts but still confused.

I am planning to do ACS assessment and I am unsure which skillset to choose based on my experience. Can anyone please help me with the most apt skill I should apply for?

Below is my work experience details as in my Resume


*************************************************************************
1) Role: Data Analyst

Fetching, consolidating and carrying out complex data analysis as per the customer requirements; providing statistical reports based on the findings. Designing, developing, implementing and maintaining automated code to analyse the data in a periodical manner.

Role Details
Responsible for extracting and validation of client data.
Defining a set of standards for the key data elements to evaluate the data against.
Maintaining Metadata of the relevant information and working with the BI team to incorporate the same with other project related information..
Analysing data and recommending data fixes based on the drawn conclusions.
Data entry, creating reports ad monitoring all data for accuracy.
Designing, developing and implementing the automated accuracy check codes in Informatica tool suite.
Maintaining the databases and performing reviews to ensure correctness of project specific data.
Monitoring the automated processes.
Using Informatica to extract, transform, load and creating analysis reports from source data.
Perform Internal and External Quality Assurance for projects.

2) Role: Team Lead/Informatica Developer
The objective was to design, develop and implement ETL process based on the customer requirements and to provide post implementation support to fix any errors.

Role Details
Formulating codes and manually executing them in Oracle.
Designing, developing and implementing the automated code in IBM Informatica developer.
Managed and compile documentation for all ETL processes. 
Enhancements to the code based on requirement changes from the client.
Performed tuning for PL SQL/Oracle queries and Informatica objects to make the code more efficient. 
Unit testing of the code on a timely basis.
Monitored month-end runs to ensure successful completion. 


3) Role: Mainframe Developer

Primary task was understanding customer requirements and producing detailed technical specification; designing, developing, implementing and unit testing of the code. Code review, post implementation support/bug fixing and maintaining documentation was also an integral part of the role.

Role Details
Designing, developing and implementing the code in Mainframes.
Providing tested fixes to defects within the process.
Creating and updating relevant documentations.
Assuring the development adhering to the coding standards.
Developing the code with added characteristics such as re-usability, quality and easy maintenance.
Timely backup of the codes and files.
Maintaining checklists for step by step procedures.

*******************************************************************

Thanks a lot in advance


----------



## borntobeaussie (Nov 30, 2011)

I think its best you check the list of occupations for ICT in the ACS official website. Then see the description which matches best with ur work role. Remember that u need to give proof for whatever roles u are claiming to do as a company letter or a stat declaration


----------



## ZII (Jun 21, 2012)

I did check...but the problem is my work experience resembles both SOFTWARE ENGINEER and DEVELOPER PROGRAMMER.

SO I am looking for a closer match and need suggestions for the same.\

I have worked as a Mainframe developer, Informatica Developer and Data Analsyt cum developer during my tenure.

Also, do we need to submit our CV as well to ACS? Or do they assess only based on the experience letter that we provide? 

The thing is the experience letter isn't as detailed as my CV. I got a colleague to wirte and sign it as my previou employer denied giving me the same on company letter head.

Please help me and I'd be really grateful.

Thanks a lot


----------



## auslover (May 7, 2012)

ZII said:


> I did check...but the problem is my work experience resembles both SOFTWARE ENGINEER and DEVELOPER PROGRAMMER.
> 
> SO I am looking for a closer match and need suggestions for the same.\
> 
> ...


Hey ,

The information you need is availabe at this link including the exact format of the experience letter needed by the ACS .

Do go through all the pdf docs.

http://www.acs.org.au/index.cfm?action=show&conID=skillassessment


----------

